# LyondellBasell Testing (HELP!!!)



## SNAFU87 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have just received an invitation to go test for LyondellBasell at the Houston Refinery for a Operation Technician Position. 

I was curious if anyone on here knew what the test covered ,or if anyone works there and has a few pointers?

Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

If its like other companies test then it is mostly a problem solving/critical thinking type of test. No real way to study for it. You'll probably be just fine. Just answer to the best of your ability, and if you fail just look for a diff job.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just took the test for the channelview plant. I'm sure its the same test. The did away with the math section, they have mechanical aptitude, problem solving (which has some math) and then a personal questionnaire. Answer those questions by giving them what they want to hear. The problem solving is 60 questions and you only get 20 minutes to do it, your not going to find finish it so don't get in a hurry you only get graded on what you completed. I got to 36. Its not hard but read it carefully because there are some trick questions. 

I found out yesterday I missed the interview by 1-2 points. I passed but barely missed it. Good luck to ya! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats to both of you for getting a testing. I applied yesterday and hopefully will get an opportunity to test. I am in my last year in the PTech degree at San Jac. Have y'all graduated yet?


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Congrats to both of you for getting a testing. I applied yesterday and hopefully will get an opportunity to test. I am in my last year in the PTech degree at San Jac. Have y'all graduated yet?


Haven't taken that class. Want to but with the job I have I can't

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SNAFU87 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm in the same boat, work wont allow the time to do the Ptech course.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

So do y'all have experience in the field? I dont have any experience so I decided to go back to school and get the 2 year degree.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I do maintenance in plants and have worked at the lyondell plant before. My dads been an operator all my life so I've been around it forever. Wish I could take the Ptech but with work and kids I just have to do it the old fashioned way lol.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, I have kids and work too. It's tough but made up my mind for a career change so I have to make sacrifices now to reap the benefits later.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

They usually have people take a form this aptitude test. If you want practice it's worth $18.00

http://us.talentlens.com/bennett-mechanical-comprehension-test


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Why are manhole covers round??? This is more on the psych. test lines.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Bassman5119 said:


> Why are manhole covers round??? This is more on the psych. test lines.


How much dirt is in a hole that is 3' around and 6' deep?


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

The Bayer Baytown Plant has started taking applications. Go to www.bayerjobs.com. In the upper right hand side in the job search area go to the "site" area and select TX-Baytown and then hit search. When the jobs pull up select "Production Technician" and click on it to get the details.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its crazy to me that a guy can go get a 2-year degree and work as a tech, and make more than i'm making as an engineer. Hourly wage works out to be about the same, but the hours of OT stack up quick as a tech. On the flip side, i work a regular day time/week schedule and don't have to hassle with odd shifts. I'm also not confined to the refinery belt.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

waterworx said:


> The Bayer Baytown Plant has started taking applications. Go to www.bayerjobs.com. In the upper right hand side in the job search area go to the "site" area and select TX-Baytown and then hit search. When the jobs pull up select "Production Technician" and click on it to get the details.


Thanks for the heads up. Submitted my application.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Its crazy to me that a guy can go get a 2-year degree and work as a tech, and make more than i'm making as an engineer. Hourly wage works out to be about the same, but the hours of OT stack up quick as a tech. On the flip side, i work a regular day time/week schedule and don't have to hassle with odd shifts. I'm also not confined to the refinery belt.


Not sure where you work but i tell my engineer's on my unit i need their job cause all they ever do is tell me what the problems are and not how to fix them.


----------



## Drwalker87 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've taken the 1st round of testing as well as the cobra, is there a way to see your test results?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwalker87 (Feb 6, 2013)

Had an interview, hear they are hiring 30 out of 90 interviewed. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Its crazy to me that a guy can go get a 2-year degree and work as a tech, and make more than i'm making as an engineer. Hourly wage works out to be about the same, but the hours of OT stack up quick as a tech. On the flip side, i work a regular day time/week schedule and don't have to hassle with odd shifts. I'm also not confined to the refinery belt.


you choose the wrong discipline...


----------



## slabshop (Mar 20, 2013)

Barron's also has a book called "Mechanical Aptitude and Spatial Relations Test".. Helped me out. I've tested, interviewed and took the Cobra test with LyondellBasell. I got an offer and look forward to starting next month.


----------



## Drwalker87 (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't get an offer.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwalker87 (Feb 6, 2013)

I heard from a very reliable source that Lyondell Houston refining is hiring another 30 people in the next couple months.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------

